# Need to move tedder from Johnson City Tn to Leesburg, VA



## loudounangus (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone making a run in the next couple weeks between Johnson City, TN and Leesburg, VA? I'd like to get a tedder moved (1,600 pounds, would fit on a small flatbed trailer).

email interest to [email protected]

Thanks
Kevin


----------

